# Missing Tooth



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

My Rose is still missing a tooth. It seems like all her adult teeth came in but one. It is just the gum there and I can't feel a tooth coming in. Any ideas!? 

Should I get XRays? I attached a pic of her "vicious" mouth.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Is it her premolar on the bottom that's missing? I wouldn't worry about it too much, as far as I know it doesn't cause them any problems.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

No, it is the premolar on the top (back end of the picture). She is 6 months old so I guess anything can still happen. I hope.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah, I see. I wouldn't worry about it regardless. It's not a huge deal, I know a lot of dogs that are missing a tooth and it hasn't impacted their lives in the slightest.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Molars are one of the last teeth to come in. Just give it time. Missing one toothwont bother her!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Very observant of you, many folks never notice a missing premolar unless someone points it out to them. As others have said there is a chance, small as it may be at this time but still a chance, it will come in. But it will have no impact on her if it does not. I have had dogs who eat a raw diet with bone and never an issue even for them. 
If you plan to show it may be an issue with some judges but not all.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Since she is a so called British golden retriever I cannot show her. I am training her towards field and hunt. I do brush her teeth twice a week and checking her teeth as they came in. I was used to feel empty spots as she was changing her baby teeth but that spot never filled up with the premolar. We never had a dog missing a tooth before except when older and we had to pull the tooth for health reasons.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Missing premolar(s) is a genetic issue in goldens. It's a real heartbreak for people who plan to show the dog, because the chances of winning anything with a missing tooth are very, very slim. 
But otherwise, it has absolutely no impact on their life, ability, or anything else. Nothing to be worried about at all.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just one less tooth to brush!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I do not recall any baby teeth missing - I think I would have noticed, especially as much as my hand has been in her mouth, brushing teeth, getting grass out of her mouth and also for developing a soft mouth. 

I sent an email to her breeder to see if her parents or grandparents are/were missing any teeth.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie is also missing a premolar...as of 4 1/2 years, it hasn't bothered her at all.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

maggiesmommy said:


> Maggie is also missing a premolar...as of 4 1/2 years, it hasn't bothered her at all.


was it pulled at that age or never came in?


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

It fell out when she was a puppy and never grew back. I thought it was a puppy tooth, but, when it never came back, I asked my brother and he said " I don't think she was supposed to lose that one..."


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Tiny is (genetically) missing both lower premolars. In the past almost 16 years, it's never bothered her any!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> My Tiny is (genetically) missing both lower premolars. In the past almost 16 years, it's never bothered her any!


I just feel like my perfect little "mutt" is tainted. Her temperament and train-ability has been so amazing - especially considering that I only spend couple minutes in the morning and weekends with her as far as training. Her hearing, eye sight and nose are also quite remarkable. It is a shame I do not have more time with her to train her. I was considering breeding her one time if I could find the right sire and if she passes all the OFA, Cardiac and Eye exams. Lots of *ifs* there but now with this tooth I feel totally blah about it.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I would be more concerned that she's from a line of goldens with no history of clearances as opposed to a missing tooth when it comes to deciding whether or not to breed her.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> I would be more concerned that she's from a line of goldens with no history of clearances as opposed to a missing tooth when it comes to deciding whether or not to breed her.


I respectfully ask you not to hijack this thread with another breeder bashing tirade. I am not interested in that type of discussion.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The golden standard says that there should not be obvious gaps in dentition. However, I have stood ringside up here in the Northeast and watched a dog finish his CH with some very obvious missing teeth. He went on to be a GCHas well and is used at stud. My mentor was adamant about not breeding missing teeth, but I see that most people are more on the fence about it. I see a lot of labs missing premolars. It is genetic...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Claudia M said:


> I just feel like my perfect little "mutt" is tainted. Her temperament and train-ability has been so amazing - especially considering that I only spend couple minutes in the morning and weekends with her as far as training. Her hearing, eye sight and nose are also quite remarkable. It is a shame I do not have more time with her to train her. I was considering breeding her one time if I could find the right sire and if she passes all the OFA, Cardiac and Eye exams. Lots of *ifs* there but now with this tooth I feel totally blah about it.


It truly is far from the top of reasons NOT to breed a dog as there are many more serious problems in the breed. Give her time, see how things work with clearances, training and maturing. Then take ALL the info and weigh it. You can then make an informed decision. A missing tooth makes her no less special or terrific a dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally agree with Hank. Look at the whole package before deciding. Her health, clearances, DNA tests, temperament, titles are a lot more important than a missing tooth.
BUT if you do breed her, you need to be upfront with the puppy buyers that their puppies may have a missing tooth or teeth. It really, truly, totally isn't a big deal, but you do need to tell them about the possibility. Also, if you do decide to breed her, I would breed to a stud dog with full dentition.
Tito has produced a puppy with 2 missing premolars, although he has full dentition as do both of his parents. So somewhere along the line, it's in his genetics.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I talked to the breeder this evening and Rose's mom has all her teeth. She is also checking with the stud's owners. The poor sweet thing was so upset. I found myself calming her down and trying to lift myself up (I must admit I am still disappointed).

Thank you Hank - it is a bit discouraging at this age to already have something to worry about. Of course other puppy owners go thru a lot worse than me. 

If this is so predominant now I am sure that dentures will be probably one more benchmark to pass in the near future. I agree Barb, if she passes all the rest qualifications to which I also added the test for ichytosis - thanks to this forum (she does not seem to have it now but from what I have read sometimes it takes time to show signs) the benchmark for the stud definitely has increased based on this tooth Even if the puppies will only be for us, family members and close friends. 

Barb, it could also be in the pup's mother's lineage not necessarily Tito. Tito is perfect in every way. 

As far as the missing tooth, I talked to my DH and we will give it one more month and then do a dental radiograph just to make sure the tooth is not somehow embedded in her gums and cause cysts or worse. I am not holding the breeder responsible in the least about this and you guys have been such a tremendous help.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words about Tito, but unfortunately he's only *almost* perfect, LOL. See, it's not that big of a deal if your girl is missing a tooth, she's only *almost* perfect, too! 
The missing tooth is a recessive issue, so it has to be somewhere in Tito's background, too. The people who own the puppy that he produced with 2 missing premolars didn't notice until I pointed it out! She's a lovely, lovely little bitch, and also *almost* perfect, they are thrilled with her and truly don't give a hoot about the missing teeth.
Tito is a carrier of ichthyosis. So he's even farther from being perfect....


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Learn something new every day! So it has to be in both parents' lineage for the puppy to miss one or more premolars. Rose's dad also has all his teeth, so obviously it has to be further back. 

From what I see here Tito is perrrfect - don't make me have a little talk with him!!!!


----------

